# Recent posts on watching tivo in a non-tivo room



## brn2rnjk1 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have seen some old posts on how to watch Tivo in a non-Tivo room, but was wondering if there is anything newer. I have a networked house and would like to be able to allow my child to watch the tivo in her room if possible.

Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Slingbox


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Or A/V networking.

Over the network, the only way to view from a TiVo, without a subscribed TiVo, is with a PC and TiVo To Go, or its equivalent on hacked DirecTV TiVos.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

I use a TV Spider and a RF Remote Converter.


----------



## miimura (Apr 3, 2002)

If you have Cat5 available between the two points, you can use one of these to transmit stereo + Composite. Hometech also has all manner of Cat5 IR stuff too.

- Mike


----------



## DevilDogs (Dec 29, 2002)

Allanon said:


> I use a TV Spider and a RF Remote Converter.


If you're using satellite service, and your home is wired independently for cable service, you can do what I did. Normally on the back of a Tivo, you have the coax cable hooked up to the "RF in" connector. Instead, hook it to the "RF out" connector. From there, you should take the coax to a video signal amplifier. Then to a splitter, which takes it to all of the rooms that are wired for cable. You will still need either an RF remote or an RF converter though. I use a One For All URC9910 remote that has RF capabilities. I tried a Terk IR to RF converter, and it didn't work well. I'm guessing the Weeknees converter works better.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

while it's a little bit pricier, if you have a house that doesn't work well for RF, the xantech system injects the ir signal into the coax cable... works very well (if you're running coax cables to the TVs, anyway).

personally, I do that with the outputs of 2 tivos (1 set to output ch.3, the other ch.4, using a special combiner that has a notch filter to keep the signals relatively clean)... that way either remote tv can watch and control either tivo at the same time. (tho obviously not if both try using the same tivo at the same time)


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

My house only has one coax cable for each room and I use them for cable. The beauty of the TV Spider is that it will send the Tivo video and audio signal back up the same coax cable that is used by Tivo. Also, it allows all the TVs in the house to view the Tivo, you just need to turn to channel 125. Plus it doesn't interfere with regular cable.


----------



## mike32940 (Jan 18, 2003)

I've been using a terk Leapfrog unit that sends the signal through phone lines. If your wiring has 4 pairs run the network on 2 pairs and the phone line on another pair. The terk unit supports IR and video/sound using the RCA outputs. You can have HD to the local TV and standard via the Terk if you have an HD Tivo. You can get the terk units on ebay. There's also a wireless version.


----------



## thgb (Jul 3, 2008)

what is the video quality received from the Slingbox ? HD (720P 1080i) possible ?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

If your Tivo is hacked, get an old XBOX and install ccxstream. You can get the old XBOX's for next to nothing these days but it does take a little patience to get ccxstream working correctly.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

old xboxes can make great media viewers
XBMC rules


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

Seriously....Slingbox


----------

